# Al-Qaeda commander in Somalia reported dead in air strike



## RackMaster (May 1, 2008)

This will be good if they can prove it but some other asshat will just rise up in his place.



> *Al-Qaeda commander in Somalia reported dead in air strike*
> 
> *Last Updated:   Thursday, May  1, 2008 |  8:55 AM ET  Comments11Recommend5*
> 
> ...


----------



## 0699 (May 1, 2008)

Even if someone else takes his place, it's still good news.


----------



## Gypsy (May 1, 2008)

0699 said:


> Even if someone else takes his place, it's still good news.



Agreed!  


Well done.


----------



## JBS (May 1, 2008)

The more frequently a leader gets vaporized in a position like this, the less eager the next guy on the list becomes to take the promotion, I bet.


----------



## Hitman2/3 (May 2, 2008)

JoeBlackSpade said:


> The more frequently a leader gets vaporized in a position like this, the less eager the next guy on the list becomes to take the promotion, I bet.



You got that right. For example, if you take out a enemy commander with a Barret while he's in the middle of his troops and get away clean, the oh shit factor for the next guy thats looking at his bosses guts all over the ground will go through the roof. Knowing that if you take the leadership role you'll have a huge bullseye on your head from the U.S. has a huge phycological effect. Because if they're smart they know that eventually were going to get them.


----------



## 8'Duece (May 3, 2008)

I suspect alot of ops are going down in Somalia/horn of Africa that are not being reported. That's a good thing and the press can keep detailing Iraqi ops. 

Good Job men !


----------

